

Runcible circular phone is a quirky and delightful pocket watch - smacktoward
http://mashable.com/2015/03/04/runcible-smart-pocket-watch/

======
personlurking
I'd be interested in seeing one of its faces that's not a watch or compass,
out of curiosity.

